# HM and HMPK Male Contest



## crowntaillove3

I have permission from Sakura8 to host this contest with bryanacute. Bettafish.com does NOT support my contest.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey guys! bryanacute and I will are hosting a contest for HMs and HMPKs males ONLY. The deadline for the entries is January 25th. The winner will receive a picture of their choice betta drawn by bryanacute. (and bragging rights to say that they have the best fish:-D) The entry will be judged on four things: picture quality, colors, fins, and over all. Each on a 1-10 scale, the perfect score will be 40 pts. If you have entered in a contest hosted by bryanacute and I, IT WILL NOT COUNT! You can post up to two pics: one HM male and one HMPK male. The winner will NOT receive a cash prize of any kind. Thanks!


----------



## hannah16

The best pictures I have of my males were taken by Polu, the breeder. Can I enter those, giving him full credit for the photos?

Also, since I didn't take them myself I wouldn't mind losing a point or two for it. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Go ahead! Any pic of your betta will be accepted.


----------



## hannah16

Name: Hannah
Category: HM
Fish Name: Dei Vallie











Name: Hannah
Category: HMPK
Fish Name: Zeke











Full credit for photos to Polu.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending that in! Forgot to mention: you can post up to three different pics of one betta, as long as they are all showing different parts of the fish.


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks!


----------



## Braided Kitteness

awwww! My boy's purty, but he's a HMDT. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'll accept HMDTs. They are still a kind of HM!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Name:Lillian
Fish's name: Fhilliam Jones (aka Fhil)
Category: Halfmoon's
Sorry he has some fin damage in the pictures


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending that in, but next time only three pics, please.


----------



## lillyandquigly

oh sorry, I was trying to get good ones in that I have (s.i.p.) sorry!


----------



## crowntaillove3

That's okay. But for any future entries, only three pics, please.


----------



## lillyandquigly

ok


----------



## Tyrannic2Do

Name: Toudo
Fish's Name: Red Garydos III (RG3)
Category: HMPK


----------



## Tyrannic2Do

Name: Toudo
Fish's Name: Salamander
Category: HM


----------



## madmonahan

Wow all these Bettas are so pretty!! I will never stand a chance!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending those in!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I have a HMDT I can enter!
This is Tooms (before tail biting...  ):


----------



## Braided Kitteness

crowntaillove3 said:


> I'll accept HMDTs. They are still a kind of HM!


 
Oh! Well Nifty!

This is my favorite picture of Doki Doki so far. ^.^ 









and his other side. bit blurry. >.< 









Also! Happy New Year! :cheers:


----------



## Braided Kitteness

Lastly, one more to show his turquoise that is coming in.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

carbonxxkidd said:


> I have a HMDT I can enter!
> This is Tooms (before tail biting...  ):


*sigh* I have a HM who I really would like to enter. But he's bitten his tail so much that he now resembles a CT. :roll:

I need to figure out how to make an e-collar for a fish. :-D










(And no, this ^^^ is not my HM entry. LOL)


----------



## carbonxxkidd

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> *sigh* I have a HM who I really would like to enter. But he's bitten his tail so much that he now resembles a CT. :roll:
> 
> I need to figure out how to make an e-collar for a fish. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And no, this ^^^ is not my HM entry. LOL)


Wouldn't that be nice? I have mine in QT right now because he got a little fin rot from all the biting...he seems to be getting better with no more biting! I'm almost wondering if it's because I have too many plants in his tank or something, QT is totally empty except for 1 small piece of pothos floating around and his heater/thermometer. Very frustrating...and he was so beautiful!


----------



## DiiQue

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> *sigh* I have a HM who I really would like to enter. But he's bitten his tail so much that he now resembles a CT. :roll:
> 
> I need to figure out how to make an e-collar for a fish. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And no, this ^^^ is not my HM entry. LOL)


He doesnt have the 180degree spread to be considered a HM. (sorry, couldnt resist replying). hehehehe.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sena
Lovelace
HMPKEE


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending those in! BTW, I believe that my Fireheart has finrot, but he is recovering. He looks like he might be a fire, king, or double ray whatever you want to call it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

carbonxxkidd said:


> Wouldn't that be nice? I have mine in QT right now because he got a little fin rot from all the biting...he seems to be getting better with no more biting! I'm almost wondering if it's because I have too many plants in his tank or something, QT is totally empty except for 1 small piece of pothos floating around and his heater/thermometer. Very frustrating...and he was so beautiful!


I tried adding plants/removing plants, increasing/decreasing temp, changing food, etc. But he's definitely eating his fins - because I see bits of it in his poop. :shock: He started this after bloating recently, so I'm hoping he calms down again, soon. I completely understand your "he was so beautiful" comment! 



DiiQue said:


> He doesnt have the 180degree spread to be considered a HM. (sorry, couldnt resist replying). hehehehe.


LOL! :lol:

Actually, I'm not yet sure if he's a HM or a delta. (The fish, I mean. Not the dog. LOL) I only had him a couple of days when he bloated, so I never got a good picture (or even a look) at him when he was flaring.

I got him from Petsmart, and I've noticed that a lot of what they sell as 'HM' is actually a delta. Maybe someday, he'll allow his fins to grow back, and I'll be able to get a picture (or twenty) of him..... Silly fish. LOL


----------



## crowntaillove3

When I got Fireheart and Spikefin at petsmart, they had some HMDTs. They were BEAUTIFUL, but I had my heart set on the crowntails!


----------



## crowntaillove3

For any future entries, I'll also accept HMEEs and HMPKEEs.


----------



## tanseattle

*Dark Fancy*

Here is my dark fancy HM

Name: TanSeattle
Category: HM
Fish Name: Dark Fancy


----------



## lillyandquigly

He's beautiful!


----------



## Braided Kitteness

Wow! Handsome fish!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending that in!


----------



## Mo

That fish is amazing!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

tanseattle said:


> Here is my dark fancy HM
> 
> Name: TanSeattle
> Category: HM
> Fish Name: Dark Fancy


He's beautiful!

(Maybe your pretty guy can have a little chat with my little HM, and explain to him that fins are MUCH prettier when not chewed up.... :roll: )


----------



## tanseattle

I only had a little problem when he was on his way from Thailand to Seattle. He did chew little of his tail. Then they were all grow out fully again in 3 weeks.

Then I keep him in a divider tank with blue-pink HM and they got over and fought and got his tail damage again. That was 3 weeks ago. He is now still has some little tail damage from fighting. That was my fault not secure the divider strong enough (actually my son knocked the divider over).

But his fins are now about 90% healed up. At the present, I focus on HMPK Fancy. He is my only 2 HM Fancy that I keep as collection of HM. 

Tan


----------



## crowntaillove3

Just to make this EMPHATICALLY clear, Bryana and I are both in the central time zone, so the deadline for an entry is 11:59 PM January 24 CENTRAL TIME (we had a little mishap in one of our other contests lol). I'm sorry if the difference in time is an inconvenience, but we can't allow entries to be due according to different times. Just clarifying! Thanks.


----------



## crowntaillove3

And I'm sorry to hear that your bettas got into a fight! I used to have mine in a divider, but I moved one on the first day (too cramped in there for him) so I avoided any..."inconvenience" that would've occurred! The divider now serves as a makeshift lid for one of my fish!


----------



## Option

Name: Option
Cat: HMPK
Fish Name: Napoleon (please excuse the poop!) :-D


----------



## bryzy

Sorry I haven't posted. I've been dealing with SB.


----------



## Hershey

Name:Hershey
Fish's name: Descole
Category: HM


----------



## bryzy

Thanks for all the post so far. Keep them coming! I LOVE them!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Last night to enter! It is about nine p.m. CENTRAL TIME, so you have about three hours to enter! Thanks to all of the entries that have been sent in so far!


----------



## madmonahan

I forgot, can you enter two pictures of the same betta??


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yes. Up to three!


----------



## madmonahan

Name: madmonahan
Fishies name: Chance
Category: HM

















[/ATTACH]


----------



## twolovers101

Name: Michelle (twolovers101)

First and second photos (second is a bit old though)
Fish's Name: Shostakovitch (Shosta)
Category: HMPK

Third and fourth photos
Fish's Name: Rostropovich 
Category: HM

I don't really have any clear ones of them fully flared out... they're very fast boys, I promise they're HMs tho :-?


----------



## eatmice2010

This is my Boy  
July 
(OHM-HM)


----------



## jjposko

jjposko

Name: Julio


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

JUST. IN. TIME. How did I not notice this contest before!?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks to everyone who entered! Judging will probably take place today and tomorrow. bryanacute and I will get the winners in as soon as possible!


----------



## madmonahan

Great!! Good luck everyone! So many pretty fishies! ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wait... Madmonahan, didn't you enter one of bryanacute's other contests?


----------



## crowntaillove3

After checking one of bryanacute's other contests, I have disqualified Sena and madmonahan. Beautiful fish, both of you, but you both have entered a different contest hosted by bryanacute and I. I have to do some more digging to see who else is disqualified. Sorry!


----------



## crowntaillove3

lillyandquigly, you are also disqualified.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hannah16, you too. :'(


----------



## eatmice2010

Oh No, what about me, I dont know if i have entered yalls other contest O.O (fingers crossed) don't let me have


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm going down the list. I'll announce the disqualified entries as I go


----------



## madmonahan

I forgot all about that!!

:-( you should have made it where you can't enter the same betta. ;-(


----------



## crowntaillove3

Mo, you won first place in the female category and second in the male category in the other contest! Sorry, your out.  wow...the first three entries are all disqualified.


----------



## crowntaillove3

madmonahan said:


> I forgot all about that!!
> 
> :-( you should have made it where you can't enter the same betta. ;-(


 Sorry... In the next one, I'll make it a free-for-all


----------



## hannah16

Wow, we're disqualified rather than just losing a point or two to make it more fair?? Well, guess I'm not entering anymore contests.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Disqualification rule has been appealed! I already had 5 disqualified people, so I might as well take the rule away. Everyone is back in the contest!


----------



## madmonahan

Yay! I was reading some depressing poems before you told me the bad news. (I don't know why I was reading them) and it made me feel worse, but I'm all better! ^_^


----------



## hannah16

crowntaillove3 said:


> Disqualification rule has been appealed! I already had 5 disqualified people, so I might as well take the rule away. Everyone is back in the contest!


I would like to respectfully withdraw my entry from this contest. Thank you.


----------



## eatmice2010

wooosh, i was breaking a sweat their


----------



## crowntaillove3

hannah16 said:


> Wow, we're disqualified rather than just losing a point or two to make it more fair?? Well, guess I'm not entering anymore contests.


 And I'm sorry for the inconvenience, but in the rules I said that it would not count. Well, the rule is gone anyway!


----------



## crowntaillove3

hannah16 said:


> I would like to respectfully withdraw my entry from this contest. Thank you.


 I'm sorry if I made you upset. Are you sure?


----------



## hannah16

crowntaillove3 said:


> I'm sorry if I made you upset. Are you sure?


I am sure. Thank you. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Whatever you say...


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh, did not know about that. I won't be entering any more contests... I think I am going to withdraw my entry as well.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Sena Hansler said:


> Oh, did not know about that. I won't be entering any more contests... I think I am going to withdraw my entry as well.


If it means anything, they took back that rule.


----------



## bryzy

Ummm Sarah I don't think that's fair. I mean they should be able to enter, even if they have entered a did. contest held by us.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I did withdraw the rule.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

This sucks, and I hate doing it, but I need to withdraw my entry. My betta looks more like a SDet, and less like a halfmoon. I'm sorry for my confusion/noviceness!


----------



## crowntaillove3

*sigh* that is okay. To any of the others who did not follow the original rule, you are (as of now) still in the game. Our next contest WILL be a free for all, so all who withdrew their entry or entered may enter the next one.


----------



## bettaisbetter

Next time, why can't all your contests be for all the members? Less confusion = happy members.  I don't have any HMs, what seems to be special? Anywho, you guys seem to have a lot of contests, it's going to be hard keeping track. Hehe lol 

Good luck to all the remaining contestants!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

crowntaillove3 said:


> *sigh* that is okay. To any of the others who did not follow the original rule, you are (as of now) still in the game. Our next contest WILL be a free for all, so all who withdrew their entry or entered may enter the next one.


Ohhh when will it be!? I'm excited! Again, I'm really sorry for the confusion!


----------



## madmonahan

Now I am so :question: :question: am I still in the competition??


----------



## Option

With all due respect (to everyone)....there is waaaaaayyyy too much politics in this contest!!!!!! 

I posted my fish a long time ago and then realized no one is really entering this contest so I thought it was dead. Then I check back today and suddenly everyone is posting their fish AND just as sudden the judges are now disqualifying everyone (as if there were a monetary incentive involved) like crazy! LOL!


----------



## bryzy

I'm sorry to all. This is Sarah's first contest. We will have the points up either today or tomorrow as we have both been VERY busy.


----------



## madmonahan

madmonahan said:


> Now I am so :question: :question: am I still in the competition??


What the heck is going on?!?! :question:


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have no clue. Everyone is still in the competition unless you have withdrawn your entry. And yes, this is my first contest.


----------



## madmonahan

Lol okay. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I know I'm not in it anymore, but I'm really excited to see who wins!!!


----------



## bryzy

Sorry I don't think we will have the points up tonight. We are both very busy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can you still enter? If so I just got my first hm named jake.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is my entry I hope you accept him 
Username- BeautifulBetta123
Category- Hm
Fish name-Jake


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm sorry, BeautifulBetta123. The deadline was quite a while ago. Bryana and I are trying to get the results, but we were both up to about ten thirty doing homework non-stop. Busy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Darn it! I realize the deadline but figured since a few people dropped out I though you might accept him but apparently not  that's fine I will just enter a different contest


----------

